# Polish Angel Cosmic in action ;)



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Recently I had the opportunity to see how Cosmic works from the point of view of protection against scratches.
I drove the entire right (opposite to the driver side) side of my car at a speed of about 40 km/h into large and hard bushes - I had no choice: either an accident or bushes. Some idiot pulled into my lane.










The picture shows the state before washing and after washing and drying, using towel and Meguiar's Last Touch (drying aid).
If I did not have this coating then probably the entire side of the car would have to be polished or even painted.

Audi A7 was coated with Cosmic about one month ago. 
The car was prepared with Invincible 9H Primer, Flex 3401 and Urban red pad (finishing pad for hard clear coats). 
Cosmic 9H was applied with Flex 3401 and soft black pad. Two layers with a three-hour interval.

It gave deep, warm color with very good gloss effect.

















__________________
Piotr Boguslawski
*Auto Spa Detailing Enthusiasts Club*
http://www.facebook.com/autospaclub, http://www.autospaclub.eu​


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Cosmic does look good and the 9h is a life savior for this car , which is awesome by the way :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So those scratch were only in coating??


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

I think yes. 
I DO NOT polished it in any way. Just washing with wool mitt and drying with a towel.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Who said 9H doesnt work??
Thanks for that.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ASDEC said:


> I think yes.
> I DO NOT polished it in any way. Just washing with wool mitt and drying with a towel.


Are you serious? :doublesho


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, I am. 
I was shocked also. I thought that I really will have serious polishing session or visit in a paintshop - and this is quite a new car (15 months old) and then I would be very sad.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have never seen anything like this. That is crazy good. The scratches disappeared like some self healing paint.


----------



## TrKent (Oct 25, 2012)

Cosmic is the only coating currently available with self-healing properties built in as far as i know.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Was it only 1 layer of Cosmic?


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Two layers, applied with a three-hour interval.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

ASDEC said:


> Two layers, applied with a three-hour interval.


Thank you.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome. Cosmic is great. Love it


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

TrKent said:


> Cosmic is the only coating currently available with self-healing properties built in as far as i know.


May I ask what that actually means? Self healing? Where have you get that info?


----------



## TrKent (Oct 25, 2012)

At 9 o'clock
(sorry couldn't find a smaller size of this)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

But what that means???


----------



## Aikinoodle007 (Jan 22, 2013)

No offence mate, apart from the nice car, didn't you get banned a while ago? Looks identical to the detail unit of Malypb if you ask me. Got banned for advertising... IP-check please?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Self healing? 50 ml is enough to give a coat that is 0.5 millimeter thick? I don't think so.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Aikinoodle007 said:


> No offence mate, apart from the nice car, didn't you get banned a while ago? Looks identical to the detail unit of Malypb if you ask me. Got banned for advertising... IP-check please?


Same unit, same posters


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

There are a couple of self healing coats I think, DuPont and 3m I think both did one a while back, but was never sold here (uk)


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

What was it that made the scratches? Were they scratches from a metal object or something plastic or wood?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> What was it that made the scratches? Were they scratches from a metal object or something plastic or wood?


Tells you on page 1.

Drove by brushes


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

If you drive 40km/h in to a bush, those scratches should be straight?
..I dont believe this, sorry!


----------



## TrKent (Oct 25, 2012)

[FIN]Dani said:


> If you drive 40km/h in to a bush, those scratches should be straight?
> ..I dont believe this, sorry!


The scratches are horizontal from what I see. There would be no reason for them to be perfectly straight, there are way to many variables going on here: suspension travel due to swerving/body roll, give and perhaps braking of the bush branches, any imperfection in the road to further upset the suspension. Even at twice the speed I would not suspect these scratches to be perfectly straight.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

[FIN]Dani said:


> If you drive 40km/h in to a bush, those scratches should be straight?
> ..I dont believe this, sorry!


It was here:








https://www.google.be/maps/@50.6656...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sU3LAgzFYfMRqfvi3e8zkxg!2e0

Normally on this street (on my way to Ittre from Bruxelles) without any problem are passing two cars, even small truck or delivery van.
On the opposite rode some idiot occupying almost half of my half and I had to cuddle the bushes in order not to hit him.
Of course I was braking at the time of the maneuver and this time of year there is no too much foliage on the bushes.

It's just to clarify.
You can believe it or not. It's up to you.


----------



## alau0115 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Asdec. I wonder which version of Cosmic 9H was applied to this particular car? Was it multi-color or single color adaptation? I know it is probably irrelevant to the scratch resistance.

And also for those who said it is the same red color car, I beg to differ. Look at the shapes, they are two different red cars.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

For me it looks like many of the "scratches" is *on* the coating not *in* the coating. Like in the lighter test. So it´s more a case of Cosmic showing its scratch resistance and hardness than self healing.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

alau0115 said:


> Thanks Asdec. I wonder which version of Cosmic 9H was applied to this particular car? Was it multi-color or single color adaptation?


multi-color, 2 coats


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Water behavior on 7 weeks old PolishAngel Cosmic topped a two weeks ago with PolishAngel Rapidwaxx:






The car was covered with a layer of very strange dust, such yellowish - this is probably the desert sands. Loudly about them in the media now


----------

